# syslogd and ssl



## CyberCr33p (Nov 8, 2018)

Does syslogd support ssl or the only way to secure it is using stunnel or a private network?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 8, 2018)

No, syslogd doesn't support any encryption so if you want to secure that data you'd need to set up a VPN of some sort. You might be able to pull this off using sysutils/syslog-ng but I really can't say for sure.

Checking the package description of sysutils/syslog-ng310 tells me:


```
Key features:                                                                  
                                                                               
  * receive and send RFC3164 and RFC5424 style syslog messages                 
  * work with any kind of unstructured data                                    
  * receive and send JSON formatted messages                                   
  * classify and structure logs with builtin parsers (csv-parser(),            
    db-parser(), ...)                                                          
  * normalize, crunch and process logs as they flow through the system         
  * hand on messages for further processing using message queues (like         
    AMQP), files or databases (like PostgreSQL or MongoDB).
```
Which doesn't mention a secure connection. However... Most database servers _do_ support this option, so it might be even more efficient to start logging to a remote database.

Hope this can help.


----------



## kpa (Nov 8, 2018)

Take a look at NXLog, it does support SSL/TLS secured TCP connections. Unfortunately there is no port of it yet at the ports tree but that shouldn't be too hard to create considering NXLog are already providing a binary package of the enterprise edition.

https://nxlog.co/

https://nxlog.co/products/nxlog-enterprise-edition/download


----------

